# Alimentar un módem en la calle



## cesar77a (Dic 29, 2012)

Hola,
estoy trabajando como técnico de aba (servicio de internet banda ancha), y en ocasiones me es necesario probar sincronismo con el módem en el armario de la calle. El problema es que en la calle no tengo una toma de corriente 110v. ¿Cómo puedo hacer para encender el módem y probar sincronismo? (El módem estaría encendido sólo unos 5 minutos máximo cada vez).

Acepto todas las ideas que se les puedan ocurrir; y agradezco si explican en detalle cómo realizarla.

Aquí les dejo lo que se me ha ocurrido:

-Usar una pila alcalina de 12v.
-Convertir los -48v que llega al par de la línea telefónica en 12v.
-Usar un cable largo que llegue hasta mi vehículo y utilizar los 12v de la batería.
-Comprar un adaptador de carro de 12v a 110v para conectar allí el módem normalmente con una extensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2012)

Voto por la pila

Los 48 V de la línea tienen muy poca corriente


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2012)

Si se andan movilizando con algún vehículo pueden emplear la batería del mismo con el cable largo o con una batería auxiliar mas pequeña y que se recargue con el vehículo.


----------



## josemaX (Dic 29, 2012)

Una batería de plomo de 12V y 1.3Ah es muy manejable y tiene capacidad suficiente, además la puedes recargar.


----------



## cesar77a (Dic 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Voto por la pila
> 
> Los 48 V de la línea tienen muy poca corriente



Gracias por el comentario. Ya probé con una pila que tenía por allí un control remoto de un portón eléctrico. Medí el voltaje con el multímetro (no sé qué tan certero será) y midió los 12v. Compré un conector que, aunque es un poco largo, hace contacto tanto en el positivo como en el negativo de la entrada de alimentación del módem. Luego hago la conexión con unos cablecitos a la pila.

El problema con esto es que el módem enciende, pero no lo hace de manera normal. Cuando yo utilizo el adaptador de voltaje que él trae, al encenderlo todas las luces prenden por un segundo, luego hace un 'jueguito' con las luces de LAN y USB por otros pocos segundo más, hasta que sólo queda la luz de POWER fija (si no tiene nada más conectado). Sin embargo, con la pila enciende directamente la luz de POWER. Además, lo más relevante, es que cuando intento hacer sincronismo, no hace nada. No sé si me faltará agregar alguna resistencia o algo a esta configuración.

A mí me gusta la idea de la pila porque la veo mucho más cómoda, pero hasta ahora no la he podido hacer funcionar. ¿No será que la pila con la que estoy probando ya está desgastada? ¿Cómo puedo saber si está en óptimas condiciones?

Agradezco mucho su ayuda.


----------



## josemaX (Dic 29, 2012)

Ojo, he visto algunos routers que se alimentan en 12V AC, no DC. Podría ser este el caso?


----------



## cesar77a (Dic 29, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si se andan movilizando con algún vehículo pueden emplear la batería del mismo con el cable largo o con una batería auxiliar mas pequeña y que se recargue con el vehículo.



Hoy voy a hacer esta prueba. El problema es que no sé si se afecta el voltaje en continua por el largo del cable, ¿alguien sabe?



josemaX dijo:


> Una batería de plomo de 12V y 1.3Ah es muy manejable y tiene capacidad suficiente, además la puedes recargar.



¿Cuál es esta batería?, ¿la que trae normalmente el carro? Gracias por responder.



josemaX dijo:


> Ojo, he visto algunos routers que se alimentan en 12V AC, no DC. Podría ser este el caso?



No, amigo, en este caso el módem trabaja con 12v dc. Gracias.


----------



## josemaX (Dic 29, 2012)

Es una batería de las que se usan en alarmas y cosas así. Mide 4x5x10 cm y tiene terminales faston.

Busca en Google 12v 1.3a y las encuentras.

Si el equipo es DC posiblemente la pila que usas esté agotada o no tenga capacidad suficiente. Mírele la tensión cuando este conectada al modem.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2012)

cesar77a dijo:


> Hoy voy a hacer esta prueba. El problema es que no sé si se afecta el voltaje en continua por el largo del cable, ¿alguien sabe?. . . .



*SI* afecta, hay que medir el consumo del modem con su fuente original y luego calcular la sección de cable de acuerdo al consumo y al largo.



cesar77a dijo:


> .  . . ¿Cuál es esta batería?, ¿la que trae normalmente el carro? Gracias por responder. . . .



NO es la del automóvil, Es algo así:


----------



## cesar77a (Dic 29, 2012)

josemaX dijo:


> Es una batería de las que se usan en alarmas y cosas así. Mide 4x5x10 cm y tiene terminales faston.
> 
> Busca en Google 12v 1.3a y las encuentras.
> 
> Si el equipo es DC posiblemente la pila que usas esté agotada o no tenga capacidad suficiente. Mírele la tensión cuando este conectada al modem.



Ya tengo una idea de cuál es la batería de plomo.

Acabo de medir el voltaje de la pila estando conectada al módem (¿cómo no se me ocurrió?, gracias por la idea), y el voltaje que mide es 7,4v. ¿Esa caída de voltaje indica que la batería está descargada? ¿Funcionará el módem si utilizo una pila nueva? (Creo que me saldría más económica que una batería de plomo).



Fogonazo dijo:


> *SI* afecta, hay que medir el consumo del modem con su fuente original y luego calcular la sección de cable de acuerdo al consumo y al largo.



Qué bueno es asesorarse con expertos. Mi pregunta es: ¿Cómo calculo el consumo del módem con su fuente original?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2012)

cesar77a dijo:


> . . . Qué bueno es asesorarse con expertos. Mi pregunta es: ¿Cómo calculo el consumo del módem con su fuente original?



Tanto para la batería (Pila) o cable es indispensable conocer el consumo del modem, por ejemplo, mi modem consume 1,2A por lo que necesitaría una batería de unos 6/7,5A de capacidad para tener algo de autonomía.

En tu modem revisa la entrada de cc al mismo para ver si se lee el consumo, o en la propia fuente.

Otra opción es dejar el modem fijo en el vehículo y llevar solo el par telefónico y/o UTP hasta este, estos cables no presentan problemas de caída de tensión por consumo.


----------



## cesar77a (Dic 29, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tanto para la batería (Pila) o cable es indispensable conocer el consumo del modem, por ejemplo, mi modem consume 1,2A por lo que necesitaría una batería de unos 6/7,5A de capacidad para tener algo de autonomía.
> 
> En tu modem revisa la entrada de cc al mismo para ver si se lee el consumo, o en la propia fuente.
> 
> Otra opción es dejar el modem fijo en el vehículo y llevar solo el par telefónico y/o UTP hasta este, estos cables no presentan problemas de caída de tensión por consumo.



Estoy acabando de notar mi error. Estaba casi seguro que el módem trabajaba con DC, pero revisé nuevamente y no, trabaja es con AC. Gran error, lo siento. Ahora sí se me puso difícil. ¿La batería del auto no entrega AC verdad?



josemaX dijo:


> Ojo, he visto algunos routers que se alimentan en 12V AC, no DC. Podría ser este el caso?



Amigo, sí habías acertado. No sé qué me pasó. Tienes razón, el módem trabaja con 12 V AC. ¿Habrá alguna solución para usar mi módem en la calle en este caso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2012)

cesar77a dijo:


> Estoy acabando de notar mi error. Estaba casi seguro que el módem trabajaba con DC, pero revisé nuevamente y no, trabaja es con AC. Gran error, lo siento. Ahora sí se me puso difícil. ¿La batería del auto no entrega AC verdad?. . .



El modem *siempre* trabaja con CC, la diferencia se encuentra en tener el rectificador dentro del modem o en la fuente.

Mide la tensión que entrega la fuente con el modem conectado a ver que se puede hacer.


----------



## cesar77a (Dic 29, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El modem *siempre* trabaja con CC, la diferencia se encuentra en tener el rectificador dentro del modem o en la fuente.
> 
> Mide la tensión que entrega la fuente con el modem conectado a ver que se puede hacer.



En ese caso el rectificador debe encontrarse dentro del módem porque su entrada es (tal como aparece indicado): "Input:12V AC/0.8A". El adaptador que viene con el módem tiene como salida justamente éso. O sea, que su entrada sí es en alterna. Yo no quería tener que abrir el módem, pues está nuevo, pero voy a hacer el intento.

La otra opción que me quedaría es usar uno de esos adaptadores para carro que tienen para conectar a 110v. El detalle es que no es tan económico este adaptador.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 29, 2012)

Como te han dicho si la entrada es de alterna tienes un 99,9% de probabilidades de que funcione igua con continua.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Como te han dicho si la entrada es de alterna tienes un 99,9% de probabilidades de que funcione igua con continua.



Lo tuyo es muy "Osado", yo no le daría mas de un 99,2 % de posibilidades.


----------



## josemaX (Dic 29, 2012)

Fogonazo y Scooter: si lleva un rectificador interno y ya está, posiblemente funcione, pero yo he dicho lo de AC por experiencia de uno que se queó el alimentador y al cambiarlo por otro DC no funcionaba, hasta que me di cuenta de que el original era AC, eliminé el rectificador del alimentador nuevo y con eso funcionó. Pasaba lo que dice cesar77a, encendía el led de alimentación y nada mas. No se si usaría los 50hz para algo, o tendría un transformador interno para sacar 48V muy usados en dispositivos de telefonía o que, pero con DC no andaba.


----------



## LuigiDJ (Dic 29, 2012)

Si usa un adaptador de AC , el modem por dentro tiene un rectificador y demas, pero tambien usa esa señal de AC para algo, lo digo por experiencia que me llegan modems adsl para homologar en donde trabajo. Aparte que es mas economico un adaptador con smps que con transformador de hierro. 
Se podria usar un circuito oscilador como este : 
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proyecto_inversor_01.php
Hasta se podria hacer el transformador para que la salida sea de 9 voltios AC y conectar el modem directamente, el tranformador no tendria que ser muy grande, con uno de 18 watts quedaria suficiente.
Otra opcion seria usar otro modelo de modem, que se alimente con 12 voltios DC. Que tipo de servicio usa aba? adsl, cable coaxial? 
Alguna vez hasta use modems que se conectaban directo al puerto usb del pc y con un portatil en la calle se podian hacer pruebas de sincronismo, velocidad y hasta de caracteristicas de la linea, sin necesidad de 110v ac.
Saludos..


----------



## cesar77a (Dic 29, 2012)

Amigos, estoy muy agradecido con todos los que se interesaron en el tema y fueron de ayuda para mí. Les comento que hoy mismo opté por usar un convertidor 12v dc a 110v ac para carros. Lo compré en Venezuela en un local chino (de los más económicos que se pueden conseguir) y ya lo probé y al parecer funciona bien. Sólo me falta probar si es capaz de sincronizar (creo que sí lo hará). Además, me compré dos extensiones de 4,5 metros cada uno, así que cuento con 9 metros para colocar el carro cerca del armario y realizar mis pruebas .



LuigiDJ dijo:


> Que tipo de servicio usa aba? adsl, cable coaxial?


Aba trabaja con ADSL.

Gracias a todos.


----------

